

Why Bitcoin's Deflationary Critics are Not Even Wrong - mike_esspe
http://www.bayesianwitch.com/blog/2014/bitcoin_critics_not_even_wrong.html

======
taproot
Amazing write up, very helpful. I especially liked how heanages to not even
conclude wether bitcoin should exist or not. Rare sight on the internet these
days, reason that is.

